# which certificate should I get to get started in the IT field?



## DixieGypsy (Jun 19, 2012)

I am wanting to start a career in IT, I am just not really sure where to even start. First off I have no college degree. I do have some college coursework done around 55 credits now, maybe a little less. I have absolutely no experience in IT either, my employment has been mostly office or call center experience and for the last 3 years I have stayed at home with my kids. I have tried looking for a job about 5 different times within that time and have had no luck so I am trying to find a job I can get with a certification but after looking into some IT certs and jobs I am getting confused if you really need a college degree or not. I am planning on returning back to school but I need a job first to help pay student loans back and to help with school without loans so is there any jobs in IT that I could qualify for and also what certificates should I look into getting first?? Thank you so much!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

A+ then Network+

Your experience in a call center combined with those two certifications should make it easier for you to land a help desk position, but it's not automatic. No degree doesn't matter.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## ammanamu (Jun 21, 2012)

What ever everyone recommended is great. I would also like to suggest to take a client side certification as if you are going to land to a helpdesk position you would need some client side experiance such as, Windows XP/ Windows 7. 

Having A, Network + and MCP (Microsoft Certified Professional in Windows XP or Windows 7) would make you the best candidate for helpdesk or desktop support.


----------



## via (Jun 12, 2012)

Mere bookish knowledge does not necessarily fulfill one's skill.One should have practical experience to run any project better.

If we have some basic idea and then training,that will be enough.The rest depends upon our hard work,dedication and determination.



Thanks :smile:


----------

